# Other Animals > Other Pets >  is this a good diet for snapping turtles?

## amphiboy77

i feed him reptomin baby, reptotreat suprema, flukers hatchling buffet, and HBH turtle bites.

----------


## newbiefrogger12

How often do you feed each of those?    



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KingCam

I would reccomend adding some live food to that.  Throw some minnows or goldfish in there every once in a while.  They will also eat insects off the surface.

----------


## atlantiselliott

Thats okay, add some live food to that like fish, bugs, worms, & crayfish

----------


## amphiboy77

oh no. this is just the main diet i feed him crickets and pillbugs. live.

----------


## amphiboy77

by the way he is a juvenile. 2 1/2 to 3 inches long.

----------


## atlantiselliott

Well that is okay to, maybe add something bigger like night crawlers

----------


## amphiboy77

night crawlers????????? i cant feed them worms in fear of him choking!!!!!!!!!! i had the sad loss of a turtle who had eaten one worm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## atlantiselliott

Okay, chop them up and give small chunks

----------


## amphiboy77

k ill try that.

----------


## atlantiselliott

Okay, centimeter long peicese

----------


## amphiboy77

got it.

----------


## atlantiselliott

Hope your turtle likes it

----------


## amphiboy77

he loves it :Big Grin:  he took it instantly without hesitation!!! he attacked it like it was going to flee wierd  right!!! i think it was the blood :Big Grin:

----------


## atlantiselliott

Very good, see there is nothing to be afraid of. Except worms!!!!!!!

----------


## amphiboy77

oh know!!! :EEK!:  you never mentioned worms!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## atlantiselliott

LOL so funny

----------


## amphiboy77

lol funny

----------


## atlantiselliott

Ya, LOL               P.S I really am scared of worms!

----------


## amphiboy77

whhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaatttttttt?????????? scared of worms? why?

----------


## atlantiselliott

B/c they dont have eyes

----------


## IrishRonin

well im glad your little one likes the worms have you tried any small shrimp, ghost or small cherry? I know my snapper loved to chase crabs and shrimp. Also(*amphiboy77*)  Last post on snappers you said " wait a muinute do i know you............ oh my god your somebody that ive met before in person. my arch nemisis... " to quote you, sooo..... you wanta fill me in?

----------


## atlantiselliott

Eh, whom are you???

----------


## IrishRonin

Sorry that was for *amphiboy77*

----------


## atlantiselliott

Its okay  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## amphiboy77

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! i get freaked out by things without eyes too.

----------


## amphiboy77

ummmmm. just one of my freinds stalking me.he also stalks me on youtube also. creepy right???

----------


## IrishRonin

Im lost.... what are you talking about?

----------

